
Tesla Will Become a $700B Gorilla, Top Investor Suggests - jahan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-07/tesla-will-become-a-700-billion-gorilla-top-investor-suggests
======
SCAQTony
With a $325-million investment in the company, of course Mr. Baron is
optimistic. However, the first quarter earnings report is not that rosy.

WSJ: "Surging Model 3 Orders Don’t Solve Tesla’s Cash Need Model 3 deposits a
small fraction of Tesla's cash need."

[http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/04/01/surging-
model-3-or...](http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/04/01/surging-
model-3-orders-dont-solve-teslas-cash-need/)

NASDAQ: Tesla Earnings Report:
[http://www.nasdaq.com/earnings/report/tsla](http://www.nasdaq.com/earnings/report/tsla)

